# looking forward to hearing from you



## Setwale_Charm

Looking forward to hearing from you. [Flam: please include the question in the post]

Could somebody translate it for me, please.


----------



## DrWatson

It's kind of hard to translate it to Finnish and make it sound natural, since we don't really use that phrase. However, if you could provide more context i.e. if this is intended to be used in a letter, phonecall, or the like, then I'd be able to give a better translation.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Terve! 
Well, I just wanted to write in a letter: I`d be glad to hear from you if you write back.


----------



## DrWatson

Terve,

Ok, well here are a few suggestions:

*Odotan (innolla) kirjettäsi = *"I'm waiting for your letter (with enthusiasm)"
*Kirjoita pian!* = "Write soon!" (not really the translation you requested but you can put it in a letter)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Is there any way of putting this into Conditional? "I would be glad" Oleksin?


----------



## DrWatson

Yeah, of course.

*Olisin iloinen, jos kirjoittaisit takaisin. *= "I would be glad, if you wrote back."
*Olisi mukavaa, jos kirjoittaisit takaisin. *= It would be nice, if you wrote back."

"Oleksia" is not a grammatically correct verb (at least according to a dictionary) but it has the same meaning as "oleskella", the frequentative aspect form of to be "olla", an English counterpart could be "hang around" or "loiter"


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks. I am confusing Finnish with Estonian, as usual. Paljon kitoksia.


----------

